# Embryo Receptivity Array (ERA) clinics in the UK?



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

Hoping someone can maybe help - we have recently had our 5th round of IVF with a clinic in Spain (this time with PGS). We are lucky and the result of this is one 'normal' viable embryo, which we have frozen.  I was considering immunes testing however, my clinic in Spain believe that there is no medical evidence to prove that immunes testing makes a difference however, what they have mentioned is ERA procedure (to establish exact implantation 'window' for transfer), a procedure that has to be done in a month prior to the FET.  My question is, does anyone know of any clinics in the UK who would carry out this procedure, even though you are not having IVF with them....?  I am keen to get moving on this quickly, as I was hoping to go to Spain for the FET end September, so would need to have the ERA done during my cycle in August.  

Any suggestions would be very welcome.  

Thanks   xx


----------



## QWERTY9876 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi

There's a professor Quenby thread on the immunes thread where I think you've posted as well. She's based in Coventry and does both the endometrial scratch and the ERA. You can pay to have it done privately and it can take about 3 weeks to get the results. I'd have a look on that thread if I were you as people there are very knowledgeable. Prof Quenby and Bronsen have been doing a lot of research in both these areas. I hope that helps, and good luck with your journey!

Peggy x


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you Penny, for your prompt reply - really appreciate it.  I'll take a look on that thread, I wasn't sure what was the best thread to post on, so posted it on several. ;-) 

I wish you all the very best of luck on your journey too.   xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, 

I found out that Create do the ERA test and it's around £1,700. It's still quite a new test therefore not many places I know of do it and I was a little shocked at the cost to be fair.. Needless to say I haven't gone down that avenue. 

As Peggylou has said Professor Quenby and Professor Brosens can text the NK cells via a biopsy but I didn't know they also did the ERA test. Be interesting to see how much they charge. 

Good luck x


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Hbk,

Thanks also for your reply.

Wow....that is a a lot pricier than I thought it would be!! I'm also asking my clinic in Spain how much they charge for the procedure too - it may end up being cheaper to fly there and get the procedure, but would rather get it in the UK if I can...depending on costs.  I had no idea it would be as expensive as this.  

I'm sorry to see that you've been through so much during your TTC journey.    I wish you all the best and good luck for the future. XX


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Nicnik, 

I know I nearly had heart failure when they told me! I mean there are some tests you need and you don't mind paying but £1,700 wasn't within my budget!!    

Bless you, thank you. It's been a very sad and bumpy ride, not sure how much more I can do or cope to be honest but I will try one last time with fresh in September. 

Wish you buckets too xx


----------



## QWERTY9876 (Apr 11, 2014)

If you send a message to Apples2014, she'll be able to tell you how much it costs. She's on the Gennet (Czech Republic) thread with me and she had it done about 3 weeks ago. She's really lovely and will be able to help. Just tell her Peggy sent you!
xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hiya - I'm looking into this and I did contact Quenby. They said their biopsy test is different from the ERA test. 
Create do it - but they said you ahve to be a patient with them to get it done. 
Gennet do it in London for about 1200 I have not yet enquired whether you have to be a patient with them. 

Would be lovely to have it done without being tied into treatment and paying for initial consultations and all that malarkey.


----------



## Jenso (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi I did the ERA with City Ferility in London and paid around £900 for it, but I am a Gennet patient so it might be different but you can check with them? I just got the results two weeks later and I was receptive for a 5 day to transfer. I really wanted to do it just so I wouldn't have any regrets but I have to say I am not 100% sure how essential it, but I guess atleast now I know and in any most tests will only be more useful if they find an issue I guess. Let me know if you need any further information


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

sorry just checked my city fertility email - I was quoted 950. 
I am just checking with them if I can do it without being  a patient.  

Jenson - I think it's something I'd like to know, too. Makes you feel better about things.


----------



## Dawn86 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello

I looked into this. At my last failed IVF review, ERA testing was suggested. 

I'm with Create. I had a follow-up with their head of hysteroscopy to look into having ERA done.

He did not recommend it for me because:
A. In his experience only 10% of women have a displaced implantation window
B. Since I had a previous clinical pregnancy, he considered this suggested a normal implantation window for me.

They're very expensive, but I really like that Create don't ever recommend unnecessary tests (in my experience). I'd try anything (like most of us here, to be honest) and they keep talking me away from things they think I don't need based on my clinical history. 

I hope this helps in your decision. Xx


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Good morning ladies,

Thank you all very much for your replies and information, I really appreciate you all taking the time to respond.  

My clinic (IVI Valencia) came back to me today with a quote for ERA and it is seems to be so much cheaper than it is here in the UK, at least half the cost....but, I would, of course need to weigh up the cost of flights and accommodation to go over there and get it. That said, with living in Scotland, I would still need to get flights down South if I want to get it in the UK.  The other thing is that my clinic closes for the month of August, so that would mean I wouldn't be able to get the ERA done until my September cycle, meaning FET not until October....later than we had planned, but then what's another 1 month I guess! I just wish my clinic had told me about the ERA sooner - it wasn't until I emailed them a couple of days ago asking about their thoughts on immunes testing (which they believe there is no medical evidence to suggest this increases chances), that they mentioned the ERA - if I'd been told about this option during my IVF stims treatment with them, then I would have planned to have it done in July. 

It's a difficult one to make a decision, as if there is only a 10-20% chance of not having the receptive window, then you do wonder if it's worth it, but then knowing my luck, I would be one of those 10-20% and I think I would be kicking myself if my FET were to be unsuccessful and I didn't get the ERA done prior to this...I would always wonder, "what if".  Especially since we only have our one 'perfect' embyro on ice with no others if this one fails.  

What about immunes testing....has anyone here had that?  That is also a difficult one for me - I could easily get the immunes testing here in the UK however, if it involved treatment around the time (and during) of the actual FET process, then I'm not sure how that would work, since my FET would be done over in Spain with my clinic and they don't offer immunes treatment.  

Hope everyone is doing okay.    Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

City got back to me - you don't have to belong to the clinic to do the testing. That's great. They just liaise with my own clinic. 
Glad you got the info you needed. 

Immunes is massive. Am sure there are other threads dedicated to it.  

@dawn86 - what's a clinical pregnancy? Is that with IVF? I get there would be no point then, but if natural pregnancy - you'd have no idea when the embryo implanted, would you?


----------



## Dawn86 (Jun 20, 2015)

@LuckyE 

Clinical pregnancy means that it progressed to the stage of seeing a heartbeat.

Yes, you wouldn't know whether the window was normal in a natural pregnancy. Both my clinical pregnancies (both ended in miscarriage) have been by ICSI.


----------



## ricks3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Nicnik - I have just had a ERA test done with the Lister - cost around £1200 - biopsy was last week and awaiting results now. I had 4 failed FET with great looking blasts so want to work out if the timing has just been wrong all of this time. Pricey I know but I am hoping it will help us.


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

Thanks everyone for your responses.  

It looks like I may be able to get the ERA/biopsy done at my clinic in my home town in Scotland. They do the biopsy and then it is couriered to the lab in Spain for testing. Not sure of exact total cost yet, but I'm guys dung it can't be more than the total cost to get it done in Spain plus flights and accommodation.   I'll fine out, but just happy I won't need to make any additional trips. 

Dawn86 - yeah, I've had a clinical pregnancy but it was with a fresh ivf transfer on Day 3 (resulting in miscarriage) and this time will be FET with blastocyst, so I think timings would be classed differently?!  

Hope everyone is okay.   xx


----------

